# Crate for traveling



## laurita

Hi everyone!
I have raised my 11 month old vizsla on an old school wire crate that has to be taken apart piece by piece. Since it's just me, it's a real pain to take apart and put together when traveling to someone else's house. I would like to buy something that would be easy enough for me to pick up in case I can't get help and not too terrible to put together. I just bought a kong wire crate yesterday and while assembly is much improved, it is crazy heavy! I was able to carry it when it was in the box, but once I assembled it, there's no way I'll be able to carry that thing up and down stairs when visiting my family! 

Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Laura


----------



## anne_wilcrest

Hi Laura,

I got this model in Intermediate for Penny for her puppyhood, and will probably upgrade to the Large or X-Large of the same model soon (she's growing so fast!)
Petco is actually having an online sale today, so these are 25% off:
http://www.petco.com/product/115436/Petmate-Ultra-Traditional-Vari-Kennel-Portable-Kennel.aspx

It's been pretty sturdy and easy to clean and not too heavy (I'm her sole caretaker as well) and I bring it in to work with me the days I take her in. 
I don't carry her in it though, generally, but walk her on a leash while I carry it by the handle.

The one thing I've noticed (and would love to know if anyone has found one that has this!) is that all the Larger models of these kind of crates are missing a handle on top, presumably so you won't carry the dog in the crate by the handle, but it would just make transporting the empty crate while having the dog on a leash so much easier.
Maybe there's a way to attach one?

Let me know if you find a better option as I'm looking now as well!


----------



## datacan

Our Sam is 9 months old, large dog wire crate for every day living and for traveling he has a heavy duty airtransport type, similar to what anne_wilcrest suggested.
I would prefer to have a canvas type crate but I know Sam will eat the fabric.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11811534
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11193169

PS Finally, we caught Sam lifting his leg while peeing 2 weeks ago ;D He's intact, just like yours. I found the electronic collar (on lowest setting or beeping) is extremely helpful in jogging his memory.


----------



## Kobi

I can highly recommend the Firstrax Port-A-Crate, which is available on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Firstrax--Cra...M8RC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322517940&sr=8-3

I have the 36 inch size and it fits fine in my Mazda 3 hatchback. I really doubt it would fit in a 2012 Ford Focus hatch (which is why I got the Mazda3), but any type of "crossover" vehicle like a Ford Escape would be plenty big.

The 36 inch is definitely big enough for him to stand up in, and if I leave the top opening open he will stick his head out. It's just the right size that he can't jump out and the crate will not tip over (due to the low ceiling of my car).

It's super light, easy to put up and take down, and has absolutely zero damage in 7 months of use. My crazy Vizsla, destroyer of all things, has not harmed this crate one bit.

And for what it's worth, I paid about $87 for mine, then bought another one for $47 a month later (also from Amazon), and returned it to get the first purchase refunded. So it ended up costing me just $47. I'd gladly pay $100 for it, there's no way I'd let Kobi rampage through my new car.

You can barely see the front of the crate, but here is a picture of it in the car. If anyone wants more info on it just let me know!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

We got ours at tractor supply. Its wire but collapses instead of coming in pieces and has two handles that you put wherever you want and a clasp to keep it folded. And it had a divider panel to use as he grew (for anyone with a young pup). We have the large (42"). They have much better prices than big pet stores on these. But you may not be able to manage the crate and dog simultaneous only because it's big. Black Friday was 40% off so I bought a second for our next pup.


----------



## laurita

Thank you so much, guys! I'm trying to decide between the plastic and the canvas. Mine doesn't tend to destroy things, but then he'll surprise you. I woke up on thanksgiving and his bed was in pieces! Those crates will make traveling with the little guy less daunting. 

Kobi- does the canvas absorb a dog smell and can you wash it easily?

datacan- welcome to the club  Mine lifted his leg at my parent's house on an indoor (fake plant). He got a get out of jail card for that one. Once we put the plants up, everything was fine!


----------



## Kobi

I've never had to wash the crate, but then again I hardly ever wash the dog either  The bottom has sort of a PVC lining, so I put towels in there and obviously wash the towels on occasion.

I think this crate COULD be destroyed if the dog wanted to pull at the mesh with its teeth, but there is probably not enough room to do it effectively. Pawing at the mesh does nothing because it's so strong. I'm really surprised Kobi hasn't done anything to it, since we use it several times a week (100% of the car rides he goes on are in the crate).


----------



## R E McCraith

Get a plastic crate n a mud river cover its a great product go 2 upland classic supply n catch it on sale mud river n mandota have the best dog products


----------



## raps702

Does anyone else have any of these canvas crates for traveling? Any problems? I am thinking of buying one for a upcoming trip where we will be renting a house for the week and also for staying with family and friends when we travel. We can't bring our big crate from home (won't fit in car), and the plastic portable ones probably won't fit in our car (we have a Volkswagon Passat, which is not a hatchback) I am just a little worried that Axel may chew it when we leave him alone, not sure though. Anymore updates Kobi? Thanx


----------



## redrover

I have the same crate Kobi does (got it for over 50% off!). Jasper's never been in it longer than a few hours a couple of times. He didn't destroy it, but I will say he whined a bit at first, since it wasn't his normal crate. I can't attest to what he would do if I left him in there for a normal day, but I only use it when we travel, and he rarely needs to be in the crate at all, and if so, only for a couple of hours. 

If you don't cover your wire crate, note that this IS darker inside, and it was a little weird for my dog to get used to. If your dog has a tendency to mess around with his crate (paw, bite, etc.), then he could probably kill the door. The side panels are pretty strong looking, but the door looks like it could be destroyed by a very insistent dog. 

I was worried Jasper would destroy it, but so far he has not. And since I got it for only $40, I felt like it was an ok risk to take. Because carting that gigantic, heavy wire crate around is awful, and this little 10-13lb thing is like a miracle. And folding it down is much easier, and it's less likely you'll pinch your fingers!


----------



## raps702

Thanks for the update redrover, much appreciated. I think I will get this crate, as Axel has similar circumstances as Jasper, he will only be in it an hour or 2 at most when we travel, and he does not have a reputation at pawing or biting his crate at home. This crate also seems easy to pack in a car.


----------

